# african dwarf frogs with a betta?



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

I've seen that they can make GREAT tank companions. 
I've been looking into caretaking and how to feed the little guys. (can prove a challenge since Aoi's a friggin pig) 

I've got a few concerns though. 
If I introduce a frog into the tank, it wont bring parasites or a disease into the tank will it?
(I thought if I got one, I might get another 1gal and keep him/her in it for about a month to make sure they wouldn't be sick) 

How do I introduce a frog into the tank with Aoi? I know better than to just dump him in with my fish; maybe a breeding net?? would that work??? 
(I have no idea how my Betta will react to a frog..) 

Also, My tank is a 3gallon cylindrical tank; will that be too small for the little guy floorspace wise?? (I dunno the width of the floor, honestly.) 

Lol, help?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, any time you want to introduce any kind of new tankmate, whether it's a fish or a frog, you'll want to quarantine it for at least a week. Most professionals recommend a month but I usually can't wait that long, hehe. After QT, you can put him in the breeder so Aoi can see him, maybe leave the frog in there for an hour, then release him. I have no idea what you'll do about feeding though since I don't have a clue what ADF eat. It's tough with bettas, they are major glut butts. My girls effectively evicted their cory tankmates because they wouldn't stop eating the cories' food; those girls of mine bloated up so big I thought they'd pop!

What are the habits of an ADF? All the ones I've seen are either hanging at the top or sacked out on the bottom, I've never seen them move around too much. To the best of my knowledge, they don't seem to require too much floorspace but you'll know way more than me since you've been doing the research. I would think you can certainly try one in the tank you have, just be sure the frog has a little hiding place in case Aoi gets grumpy with his tankmate. Or vice versa.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was wondering about that too as I want to put one with sesshomarhu and name it Jaken :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Could anything be more fitting?  Maybe a little ghost shrimp named Rin.


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

So far, since my betta's a pig. I think I might have to get the frogs out of the water and into a smaller tank temporarily so I could feed 'em. 
(Looking up alternate ways though)


I also found a video of an African Clawed Frogd EATING someone's betta. D: 
That freaked me out bad!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Uhm, I'm sure the frog eating the betta is a very rare occurence and shame on the video person for not helping the betta! Just make sure the frog you get is an African Dwarf, not an African Clawed. How many frogs are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

I was thinking only one, or two at most. Since my tank isn't very big. I might even be pushing it with two. :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'd definitely start with one and see how it goes. That way if you have to remove the frog for feeding, it's easier to deal with.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Clawed frogs are dangerious, and African CLAWED Frogs will eat any fish they can fit into their mouth, from what I've heard. So it's important to learn the differences in appearance so you don't bring home something dangerous. It's kind of like ghost shrimp, and those other shrimp that get sold as them but get big and predatory.


ADFs breath air, they jump, but are fully aquatic so they need a lid to keep them in. They are mostly blind and find their food by smell-- they can eat sinking pellets or frozen blood worms. They are carnivorous. Many people apparently find it easy to place a flat dish on the tank floor, and always present the food there, so the frog will find and eat it faster.

Females are fatter than males.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:shock: Wow, didn't know frogs could be so dangerous to fish. How can you tell the difference, by checking the feet?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawedordwarf.html

this website here shows some other frogs, and adfs at the bottom, so you can see the difference. Clawed frog look a bit like them, but clawed frogs have pointer looking hands and buggier eyes than adfs.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cool. ACF look kinda creepy.


----------



## Minxies (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh awesome, thanks for posting the link to tell the differences! 
I checked petsmart today and apparently it's not frog-breeding season! Lol! 
They've been out of ADF's for over a month. :O 

Which is just as well, gives me time to think over if I want one still or not lol.
And yeah. :/ I don't particularly like ACF's.. But ehhh *shrug*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gives your "problem child" some time to settle down and stop making your hair gray, too.  Silly bettas, they love doing these kinds of things to us.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Before you get too excited remember this:

A single female ADF needs about three gallons, and a male needs two and a half MINIMUM! 
They do great on sinking pellets and frozen (thawed) blood worms, and all of my bettas (from CTs to PKs) have gotten along with them no problem.
At the least, if you only want one frog and a betta, i would get a five gallon tank, the three gallon tank that you have is much too small for a frog, they like to move around quite a bit in the right conditions. 
A sand substrate is best, and the bigger the grain that you get, up to pebbles, rocks and gems, the worse it will be for your frogs. They have very delicate toes and legs, and getting pinned under a rock or gem could be fatal. 
Males do sing when they reach the proper age if you have several frogs, more boys than girls, but the singing is to attract a mate, so be careful. 
As long as you properly QT your frog, and make sure he/she is healthy and eating well, they will be a great addition to the right tank. 
Also, personally, i find that not feeding them in the same place every time is best, it gets them moving, hunting, and keeps them active. I drop three pellets per frog in random places in the tank at different times of the day, once a day, and it is more natural. I also feed blood worms to everyone every other day. 

Hope i helped, and if you have any more questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a ADF and my Betta loved him hahah. They were the best of friends. However, my boy being a betta would always eat his food. I would use a little wand to keep the betta away from the food until the frog would find it. However, my betta eventually learned that there could be free food on the bottom, and would steal the food. 
Its sorta difficult to feed the frog, so you might want to think about that! They also sing VERY loudly at night. Hope your tank isnt in your room! haha. Hope it helps!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

They go alright together in the right conditions


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I was wondering about that too as I want to put one with sesshomarhu and name it Jaken :-D


Oh my gosh XD <3


----------

